# Hey Jimmehs! Wot prog you listen to in the last 24 hours?



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

NEXUS "EN EL COMIENZO DEL TOPOR" South American group put out many a cd, mainly instrumental


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Espiritu - "Libre Y Natural" (1976)

Also South American (Argentinian to be exact). A very fine album, although clearly influenced by "Relayer"-era Yes.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Orlroight!

Deacon has that on vinyl.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Real prog from 1906. Charles Ives' The Unanswered Question.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Do live recordings count? Yes - Cobo Hall, Detroit - February 28, 1974 (Tales From Topographic Oceans Tour)


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Casey: you have nothing pertinant to my topics to contribute (due to apparent intrinsic delinquency in the progressive rock dept.
So, be a good lad....
get on yer bike.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

HaHa! The Deacon tricked you all:

that Nexus is NOT titled "....Topor", but "....Topos Uranos".

Ha Ha!

Even my dog is amused.










....
Today gonna listen to DORACOR "The Long Pathway".


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Nektar "Recycled"


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

GRAMINGA ('77 iTALY) "gRAN DISORDINARE SOTTO IL CIELO"









features female vocalist and oboe (like Lindsay Cooper*) , so its sorta a more proggy (keys) Henry Cow or Art Bears.

* as if youse ever heard of her - seeing as youse all knows nuffink.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Corima - Quetzalcoatl

Really good Zeuhl band from California, release 2 excellent albums. Now, the band is in hiatus.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

The Deacon said:


> HaHa! The Deacon tricked you all:
> 
> that Nexus is NOT titled "....Topor", but "....Topos Uranos".
> 
> ...


I could have known you're a dog man. You like obedience don't you. Maybe the wife left you?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

No prog in last week. Maybe an hour in the last year.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

More Argentinian prog. Bubu - "Anabelas" (1978). Quite a dark, eerie work, strongly reminiscent in places of King Crimson and the Mahavishnu Orchestra.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

ALPHATAURUS "Prime Numbers Live"

Get it on!


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

I think this is the more fitting Kenneth Williams expression for that 'music':


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

AKP (aNTHONY kALUGIN pROJECT AKA KARFAGEN/SUNCHILD) "Breaking Free Tour 2017"

Karfagen is a Ukraine prog group with something like 10 cds under their belt.
They were mainly instrumental. Only really know one other of their cds.

I've decided that this one is for the garbage.
Some nice keyswork here but the good bits do not justify all the fill on this 80 minutes worth live show.

They got a female vocalist in tow now who has this child-voice exactly like Kate Smith. (One short track sounds exactly like it could be a Kate cover, but I would not know about that.
Then there is the cheap, circus-barkerish way Kalugin is squeezing the audience for enthusiasm between tracks. I find this very manipulative and cornhole-arenarockish. "And now WE WILL DO "MAGICIAN'S THEATRE"!! (echo,echo) "MAGICIAN'S THEATRE"!! (echo, echo)"
tHE MUST BE REALLY THEATRICAL ON STAGE AND ONE THING i DON'T CARE FOR IS THEATRICAL PROG (OKAY , GRANTED i do HAVE THE aNGE LPS)

The other bad thing is the metal-guitar bits and also that "pig-squeal" guitar that is showing up in too many bands these last few decades.
And let us not forget the goddamn new-age/neoprog flourishes.

That's right: the good does not justify the bad.


----------

